# Your favo(u)rite discs produced on Finlandia Records



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I purchased a lot of CDs on the Finlandia label during 1994 & 1995. By that time, my understanding is that Warner Classics had already bought Finlandia Records, but Finlandia's releases from the late 1980s & early 1990s continued to be in stock through the '90s at my local classical music annex.

I love this label because their focus was not only on Finnish composers and performing artists but also on 20th century repertoire, much of which was hitherto unrecorded and received world premiere renditions.

My faves include:

FACD 349 (orchestral works from the 1920s by Aarre Merikanto)










FACD 376 (Englund's cello pieces)










FACD 371 (Erik Bergman's choral music)

FACD 387 (more by Merikanto)










&

FACD 106 ("The Damask Drum" - an opera by Paavo Heininen)










Do any of the other members from the TC collective hive have any favorites from the defunct Finlandia Records?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wrong thread , sorry


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The lack of response so far is disappointing to me; I would have thought a number of other collectors own Finlandia discs besides me.

Interestingly, TC threads which debate about modern music and tonality have huge input from members like "Woodduck", "Mahlerian", "isorhythm", "EdwardBast", etc.
Yet such members do not contribute to threads with a focus on specific albums which contain the sort of modernistic music which they are so verbose about elsewhere.

Appears there is a difference between 1) the academics & the theorists and 2) the actual consumers of music who purchase albums.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am only aware of having one Finlandia recording.









Bartók Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta; Concerto for Orchestra
Davis; Saraste; Toronto; Stockholm

Pictured is the reissue on Apex.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I treasure Scandanavian music on Finlandia, and among the discs I have are a couple featuring music by Pehr Nordgren, including one with his striking Cello Concerto No. 1:









Though not a Scandinavian composer, Penderecki remains a favorite of mine, and the FINLANDIA disc featuring several of the composer's sacred works, including the _Stabat Mater_, is a good one.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for your contribution, SONNET CLV.

I think I have at least 3 (maybe 4?) discs of Pehr Henrik Nordgren on Finlandia. Some of their albums combine works by 2 or 3 composers, so a disc with a Nordgren piece may come from an album that's not an all-Nordgren program.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I have only one: a Nielsen double CD with symphonies 4 and 5, violin concerto, clarinet concerto and some fillers. Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra w/ Jukka-Pekka Saraste, plus other performers.

I do like this album very much!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

It turns out I have only one???!!!!






​
So I guess this would be my favorite?


----------

